# Transitioning 3 tanks into one 125g - Progress Photos



## JWhipple

I got lucky and picked up a 125 Gallon tank tank plus stand and filters on Craigslist for $225 a few weeks ago.

Here's the photo as it appeared on Craigslist (enlarged). Only thing it was missing was a glass top and lights. I have plenty of lights that I can use, so, no big issue. I ordered glass tops - they should be in within a week.










I bought it to replace a 55 gallon and two 20 gallon tanks that I had some of my fish in. They had seriously outgrown the tanks, and I had my male pink Vieja Fenestratus in one of the 20's to quarantine him because he had gotten a fungus. Yes, I know, was too small, but, it got the job done.

I decided to paint the stand and brown "wood look" trim of the tank black. I also painted the back of the tank black as I do with all of my other tanks.

Here's the tanks that were to be replaced. Yes, the water levels were low - I kinda let them "go" when I knew they were going to be replaced.










I went for the gusto today and started at around 1:00 PM. Preparing for this I made sure that all tanks were at pH 7.0 and at the same temp as our tap water by unplugging the heaters a few days ago.

I finished the tank-down at 2:00 PM. The fish were moved into large plastic tubs that I have with air pumps.










The new tank was moved inside and old tanks moved out of the way, but close so I could scoop over the substrate. I saved a bit of it in a bucket so I could dose the water with the bacteria once I dechlorinated. This was at 2:51 PM.










Here's the tank now in position with 80% of the substrate in place. Old tank is now out of the way. 3:02PM










I got started on the decor and was about half done at 3:14PM.










All decor was in place now. After running the hose for a few minutes, I tested the temp - right on the money compared to what the fish were in! I brought the hose inside and started to fill. This is at 3:32 PM.










Come 4:09PM it was all filled and dechlorinator / pH adjuster had been added.










I ran the filtration system for a while to circulate everything, then tested pH and for chlorine. Everything tested good! Temp was still right on the money. I added some bacterial supplement as well! I added the rest of the substrate that I had in the bucket with some old tank water. I then put in the old filters and I added fish at 4:50PM.










Here's another shot , no flash at 4:51PM.










I let everything run for an hour before this next shot - clearing up NICELY!








.

I'll post more photos over the next couple of days!


----------



## twohuskies

AWESOME!!!!! I love the "time-release" photos, too. Don't know HOW you managed to set up a new tank so quickly...mine takes *all* day!

Great job, and great tank. I'm sooooooooo incredibly jealous! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## DeadFishFloating

Very nice. :thumb:

Not sure if you have enough lighting though.


----------



## JWhipple

From the day that I brought the tank home I had been thinking of the most efficient way to do everything and get it all together to minimize the amount of time that the fish had to spend in the tubs.

I ended up putting together a checklist of every step that I needed to take. It helped - a LOT!

Having just had surgery a month ago that really should have stopped me from ANY lifting at this point, I recruited the help of my 6'8 280lbs step son in moving the tanks. That helped a whole lot too!


----------



## JWhipple

DeadFishFloating said:


> Very nice. :thumb:
> 
> Not sure if you have enough lighting though.


LOL well once the glass tops come in I'll set up 2 rows of 2 lights back to back. This will let me adjust how much light goes in. I may also put a different color bulb into the front row so I can pick which lighting I want to use - 6500k or 10,000k .


----------



## heylady

What a cool idea to document this! I love your big tank. Wish I had the room for one that size!! Very cool but I have to ask, do you have any pics of your fish? They look *awesome*!!!


----------



## JWhipple

Here's a few photos that I've taken in the past year and a half or so. These are not all in this tank , but rather some fish that are scattered throughout the house.

Red Devil cichlid









Mayan cichlid (AKA freshwater snapper)









Salvini cichlid (may it rest in peace!)









Vieja Fenestratus (standard variant)









Black-belt cichlid and Vieja Fenestratus (pink variant)









"Pink" Vieja Fenestratus (like his teeth?)









Blue Gouramis









Rosey Barb and Odessa Barb









Convict Cichlid









A batch of Vieja Fenestratus babies from my breeding pair:









The 55 gallon plus 2x 20 gallon tanks:









Panda Corydora









Upside-down catfish









Turquoise Rainbow trio









Horse-faced Loach









One of my larger clown loaches









Polka-dotted loach with YoYo loach









Polka-dotted loach









Bolivian Ram









Another of the large clown loaches









Clown loach trio









Jewel cichlid


----------



## imusuallyuseless

BEAUTIFUL tanks :thumb:


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Again, Great job!
So what's your plans for your recently vacancy in the other three tanks


----------



## JWhipple

Actually, I've decided we're up to our ears in tanks now - gonna put them up on Craigslist!


----------



## heylady

You sure have some gorgeous fish there!!! :thumb: All of them look so nice and healthy....but I have to ask, where did you get the odessa barb at? Did you order them on-line? I have never seen them in any of the LFS's around me...

I especially love the black belt, vieja's, salvini, jewel....here I am trying to reduce tanks and you go and post pics of fish on my "want" list.... :wink:


----------



## JWhipple

I got them at Incredible Pets in Melbourne, FL.

I was there a couple of weeks ago and didn't see any - but they are good about ordering fish that people want!


----------



## JWhipple

Morning update! At around 9:00AM , NO FISH LOST! :thumb:

Here's an updated photo - VERY VERY clear!

My 11 year old pug Buddy is standing guard.


----------



## JWhipple

Fish are coloring up beautifully! Took a few good ones this morning! Sorry I didn't clean up the glass a little better and didn't edit the photos for dust/scratches.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I love the pinks :thumb:


----------

